# Question about the steps?



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok, I've been loading google earth and my GPS with various coordinates during this rough, windy time to most effectively see where everything I want to fish is and make the most effective, fuel efficient trip as possible as I plan out all my drops on the way to the rigs and back.

My question is about the general coordinates of the Steps. I have searched and searched and can't find anything specific, other than it is south and west of the Elbow (which I have in my list). My general feeling is it may be the area between MP255A and Petronius, the 6.5 mile stretch where water depth goes from 350 ft to 1700 ft. I'm thinking of trying swording for the first time next time I'm out, and want to drift what I hope is a good area. I hear the spur is a good area, but I don't want to run that far to the East if I'm already near the rig s if I don't have to.

Can anyone tell me more or less if I'm in the right area with my guesstimate?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

that sounds about right, I have to load my points into my new computer once I find the software around here somewhere. I have the area marked, I think your close.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats pretty much the area you mentioned and also a little east and west. The steps is my favorite area to hit for swords.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

The numbers I have for it are 29.21.756 and 87.34.517


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks a lot, everyone.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Let me know if you get that first sword. I hope to get my first this year!


----------



## smooth seas (Feb 23, 2010)

how do i download my gps coordinates to my computer? With the gas price now these days every dollar counts.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

What kind of gps?


----------



## smooth seas (Feb 23, 2010)

all of my numbers on my handheld and bottom machine was wondering how you get those numbers to the computer.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Download google earth. Input the coordinates, I think you're going to have to do it manually. Then name them and save them to "my places" in google earth. Do this by right clicking on them. Then you can see where all of your spots are and plan your trips.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

You can also input your own waypoints into supermap(florida-offshore.com). FenderBender, Back to your original topic Supermap also shows the steps and petronius .


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the tip JLW. I've always just used the reefcast there, never looked at the rest of the site. Checking it now.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

They are swapping servers or something and alot of things arent working rite now. This is how it's they show it though. When they get the site up again check out the supermap feature. I like it.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Can't get the supermap to come up no matter what I do, it links me to a sst site which I can't navigate. Has a picture of the frying pan tower on the front page.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Should be up Tomorrow I think.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks you posted that a split second before I did. Looks cool, for sure.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

They have had technical problems and they thought they had them fixed but I can't get it to work either.


http://florida-offshore.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=6098#6098


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

That's actually a pic from a garmin program I use called Trip&Waypoint manager but you can do the same with supermap. Just look's a little different.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I echo what ChrisV said, the steps are my favorite sword grounds as well, with the added benifit that you are close to Petronius (to tuna fish or need help in an emergency) plus you go right by 252s that you can jig up AJs for fun or jig up bait if needed. The spur can be a lonely place at night (sometimes)


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

sorry for the late reply but you are dead on with your guestimate. FyI you will be pretty close to petronius at the steps. It will appear very clear to you. Much more than a spec on the horizon.


----------

